# Ever make wine from Arizona tea drinks? primarily mucho mango



## New_Guy_Brad (Apr 23, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has ever used these to make wine, i always see the "no preservatives" on the can and picked up the mango one the other day thinking just maybe...

So if anyone has made it before and has a recipe on hand i would appreciate it. If not i might try a few 1 gal batches of the different types and see how it goes.


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 3, 2012)

Well arizona tea went on sale today 2 for a buck so looks like a good time to try this out.

If anyone has some suggestions as what to add i'm all ears, basically if no one has any suggestions im just gonna use sugar to bring to 1.090 and start it, so any advice at all would be appreciated like adding acid or anything.


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 4, 2012)

Well i cant seem to find anyone who has made this and put a recipe online so ill just do my best with what ive learned in 2 months on wine making lol. Heres my recipe so far.

5x Arizona Mucho Mango 23oz drink cans/gal
1tsp acid blend/gal
1tsp yeast nutrient/gal
Sugar to bring S.G up to ~ 1.090
1/16tsp k-meta/gal
K1-1116 yeast

Hows this look? Anyone have an suggestions at all? i'm venturing into unknown territory to me. Should i add pectic enzyme?


----------



## keena (Jun 7, 2012)

are you making a one gal batch? i might copy your basic recipe for my mango pear stuff.. haha

but yea im going to add pectic enzyme unless someone here says not to in the next couple days because i havnt seemed to see any recipes online that are without it.


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (Jun 7, 2012)

The recipe i did above was indeed per gallon. But i ended up making ~4 gal of it. the full recipe i used for the 4gal was

k1-1116 yeast
3,25 tsp super ferment (nutrient) at the beg 2.5 more later when ferment slowed down
3 tsp acid blend
2.25 tsp pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp k meta
15 cups sugar
368oz of mucho mango drink


Again tho this recipe was just the best estimate i could do as no one gave me any advice otherwise time will tell how it turns out i suppose.


----------



## keena (Jun 8, 2012)

It looks pretty basic to me, Imma follow it except add a little pectic enzyme as well. atleast if it fails, we fail together buddy!


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Good luck on yours


----------



## PamNoir (Jun 26, 2014)

Well? I am very curious if it turned out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (Jun 27, 2014)

One of the top 2 wines I have made to date. I must say though it tastes like a pear wine more than mango. 

Fermenting was a little tough to get going. My typical sprinkle over the top and stir did nothing so I had to use a starter. It never did get going well and actually stopped completely mid ferment and I had to use another starter again.

All in all well worth the effort.


----------



## PamNoir (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update and info... Sorry I didn't see it sooner! Do you think you would make it again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## beano (Sep 6, 2014)

Just curious, 368 ounces = 2.78 gallons. Did you add water to acheive four gallons or did the sugar addition (15 cups) bring bring it up to the four gallon level? Thats a lot of sugar for that amount of liquid. What was your beginning specific gravity? Ending SG?


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (Sep 7, 2014)

beano said:


> Just curious, 368 ounces = 2.78 gallons. Did you add water to acheive four gallons or did the sugar addition (15 cups) bring bring it up to the four gallon level? Thats a lot of sugar for that amount of liquid. What was your beginning specific gravity? Ending SG?




Added water. Starting gravity was 1.090 finished dry


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 7, 2014)

I am guessing that the tea itself would have very little nutritional value for the yeast and that may be one reason why the fermentation stalled. I would add nutrient after pitching the yeast. The starters may have cannibalized the dead yeasts for nutrients.


----------



## PamNoir (Sep 7, 2014)

Would you add more yeast nutrient to the original recipe to compensate for that? I am thinking about trying it for my next 1 gal batch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (Sep 8, 2014)

BernardSmith said:


> I am guessing that the tea itself would have very little nutritional value for the yeast and that may be one reason why the fermentation stalled. I would add nutrient after pitching the yeast. The starters may have cannibalized the dead yeasts for nutrients.



Well first as I had in my recipe I did add nutrient to the initial recipe and then I added more when it slowed down... So yes this is exactly what I said and did...


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (Sep 8, 2014)

PamNoir said:


> Would you add more yeast nutrient to the original recipe to compensate for that? I am thinking about trying it for my next 1 gal batch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Yes I would recommend at least 1.5tsp nutrient per gallon.


----------

